# SSL zu lang.



## ubuntu (11. Juni 2010)

hiho liebe leute ich habe mein ispconfig geupdatet und sei dem wenn ich mich über ssl verbinden möchte bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung
"Fehlercode: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long"

wie kann ich das beheben???

mfg


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2010)

Erstelle das SSL Zertifikat neu und stell sicher dass Du keine Umlaute oder Sonderzeichen darin verwendest.


----------



## phpexpert (13. Juni 2010)

Die Nachricht kommt in der Regel wenn du eine SSL verbindung versuchst aber auf der gegenseite kein SSL vorhanden ist, sprich ssl config wurde nicht generiert


----------

